# Fargo, Ogre, other?



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I am going to build a 29er bike for everything from pavement on the bike path to single track. I will also do loaded touring both off road and on. I like the Ogre because of the tire clearance. Any other suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

depending on your routes and preferences either the ECR or Krampus would be great choices. You can run 2.3 tires for milder stuff or switch to 3" tires for rocky/sandy trails.
or build a 650B+ wheelset for the Ogre and get both options as well.

mike


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

It really depends what your normal route weep look like and what you are used to running as far as suspension. Personally, I love my Fargo, and ride it on a fair amount of moderately techy midwestern singletrack. Is it the best tool for that job? Probably not, but it is comfortable for long periods on dirt road, which is pretty important to me. Also, I do not love flat/riser bars, so I have somewhat of a bias.

It sounds like you want a rigid bike that average conditions that it will see are two track. If that is the case and you want something that is not terribly slow in that situation, I would recommend a drop bar 29er. But drop bat may not be your thing, or you might want suspension sometimes (possible, but only certain forks have enough steerer column for a Fargo), or... In that case, ride what you like, and ignore my opinions.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I was not very specific in my original post. I want to build up a monster cross type bike, dirt drop bars, lots of tire clearance, touring capable, 29er cuz I have the wheels. I'll switch to slick tires for pavement, knobbies for off road or gravel. Thanks!!


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

I have an ECR, and I think it's exactly what you want. It's a rigid 29+ tourer, 3" tyres for superb grip (and ride) offroad, change to big apples for the road, got tons of mounts for everything, espcially panniers, I've got a F+R rack, 3 1.5l and a .5l bottle cage on mine. Sounds like exactly what you want! It is THE go anyway offroad (and on road!) tourer  a dynamo is a must too!


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

In that case, I would go with the Fargo. I have it and an On-One Inbred set up with dirt drops. While the inbred is fine, I can tell that the top tube is too long for drops and mountain biking. The inbred is my commuter, which it is great for, and works well for road and shorter rough stuff. But after the Fargo, I really can't recommend converting a frame designed for flat bars to drop bar, unless one is on a tighter budget or has a long upper body.

As far as clearances, there is plenty of the Fargo. I have a second generation, so I can't speak to the current version. However, I measured the clearances at the rear tire as 72mm recently, which means I personally would run up to a 2.5" tire in it; I currently have 2.25" tires, and there is plenty more space. The fork could almost fit a true fat tire (~91mm).


----------



## cgries (Aug 26, 2013)

I was debating the same thing almost exactly a year ago (see link below). I ended up with a 2012 Fargo and couldn't be happier. I love the dirt drops (Woodchipper) and am riding 1x10 with a 36t up front and 11-42 in back with a bar end shifter. I've taken it anywhere from the CO trail to toting my daughter around in a bike trailer. 29x2.1 is all I, personally, need for tire clearance. So, yeah, I support the Fargo.

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/ideal-adventure-touring-bike-884087.html


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a Fargo, loved it, but wanted more in the off road department. Moved to a Krampus and love it. Fargo is a great ride, especially the new ones with the Alternator dropouts.


Krampus in its Element by mbeganyi, on Flickr

ECR sized for drops might be a great choice, although the BB will be low when running 'regular' 29 tires.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats the type riding I do the most and usually leave right from my garage peddling 

I suggest pick the tire size first then the frame/ build or just buy one built, modify a mutt,etc. around that. Personally, I like anything from 1.8" low profile XC MTB race tire (even 2" up front....yet never larger) to a file tread 38mm front and rear depending on the conditions, time of year,etc.

You know your climate best > dry dessert, moist mountains, wet PNW, cold,etc

I have not went tubeless yet because I like to swap tires on the same bike 

Taller gearing, more is better

Bars.......what ever you like MX is not defined by the bars......thats your choice......I like MTB XCM riser bars with bar ends personally for this......those Jones bars looks nice.........down bars are for crotch rocket roady bikes wearing leprechaun tights ..LOL.......


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Tinman said:


> , down bars are for crotch rocket roady bikes wearing leprechaun tights ..LOL.......


Gotta disagree, though I also wear road shorts when I mountain bike. There often isn't one universal best for everyone. Drop bars work well for me and a lot of cyclists who are much better mountain bikers than me. They also don't work well for a large number cyclists.

I think drop bars (mountain or even cyclocross) excel on mixed routes, which are common if one wants to ride for more than a day. Just because it doesn't fit your style doesn't mean it is wrong, just not for you. No need to insult roadies or cyclists whose riding spans disciplines.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

If you look outside 29" bikes technically intended for touring or bikepacking and poke around commuter bikes you can find other great options. 

For example, I use a Spot Brand Highline. It's no longer made but it is a slack rugged commuter that fits wide tires so I use it for road and dirt touring. 

Other brands to look at are Singular, Soma.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

If I were you I think I would go with the Fargo. It really comes down to what you will use it for the majority of the time. In my case I felt I would do more road riding versus gravel so I went with Vaya. I am in the process of building up a flat bar Ogre as well for gravel/single track touring.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Vassago Fisticuff might also fit the bill.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

I have to put a word in for the Ogre. I've commuted on mine for years in sun and rain and snow. It was my first CX bike (SS with Woodchippers). I've done very well in long-distance XC races on it with 1x10 and light-as-h3ll wheels, and have delirious amounts of fun on it otherwise. At some point in the near future, I plan on touring the UT Pony Express Trail on it. Every time I think about giving it up, I realize that I cannot. Definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

In this category you shouldn't have a discussion without mentioning Singular Gryphon.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mtn_cyclist said:


> I am going to build a 29er bike for everything from pavement on the bike path to single track. I will also do loaded touring both off road and on. I like the Ogre because of the tire clearance. Any other suggestions? Thanks!!


The Ogre is versatile and has seen lots of action. That wouldn't be a bad choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## skylerd (Oct 13, 2013)

Soma Wolverine?


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I purchased a Specialized AWOL frame and fork that I'll be building it up over the next few weeks. Photos to come.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

That'd be another good one. I'm doing a tour mid-March where we'll have one of each, a Fargo, Ogre, AWOL, and a LHT (but no one cares about that one). I'll let you know how it goes (assuming it goes, and we don't get snowed in, but hey, it's like 60 degrees F outside atm...).


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

mtn_cyclist said:


> I purchased a Specialized AWOL frame and fork that I'll be building it up over the next few weeks. Photos to come.


Given your original posts I would have thought that a Fargo would have been the perfect option. But I'd love to see that Spec built up when it's done, wondering what the tire clearance is like.


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Given your original posts I would have thought that a Fargo would have been the perfect option. But I'd love to see that Spec built up when it's done, wondering what the tire clearance is like.


If I remember right, it's 29x2.1", though not sure if that's with or without fenders. We've had a few in our shop and they come with 700x42c stock tires and plenty of room for fenders, but a 2.1" tire is a different beast.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Pynchonite said:


> If I remember right, it's 29x2.1", though not sure if that's with or without fenders. We've had a few in our shop and they come with 700x42c stock tires and plenty of room for fenders, but a 2.1" tire is a different beast.


Spec says 2" max on their website. That makes me think that the Fargo is still a better choice for true off road use. I wonder what Spec's reasoning was. Will the AWOL fit road cranks/rings?


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Spec says 2" max on their website. That makes me think that the Fargo is still a better choice for true off road use. I wonder what Spec's reasoning was. Will the AWOL fit road cranks/rings?


I work for a Spec shop in UT, and our rep's told us that it'll fit 2.1" tires. Now, that's the rep talking, so perhaps a grain of salt's in order, but we measured out the clearance and it looks good. They'll def. fit road cranks, because the Comp model comes with a 48-34, which seems tall to me. I think that they're meant to be the beefier end of all-road bikes, kind of like the Fargo - can do singletrack, but not a trail bike. Like I said, one of our guys has just built his - I'll throw my Ogre's wheels on it tomorrow, see if they fit, and report back.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure the big S is being a little conservative in their description as not to disappoint. That's smart on their end. But 2" is still impressive with road cranks. Must have "shaped" stays of some kind. 

The AWOL definitely seems like more of a touring bike with lots of tire clearance, rather then the Fargo that is a MTB with drop bars. I'd think of the AWOL of more of a Vaya or Straggler competitor in that sense.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

Trek 920 is interesting looking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

I did check out the clearance on the AWOL, and it accommodated a Ground Control 2.1 with a bit of daylight, but definitely not enough to fit a fender over it.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

The AWOL has a relaxed geometry similar to the Vaya but runs a little wider tire. Kind of like Specialzed placed it between the Vaya and the Fargo as far as tire clearance.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't know if rim brake is a deal killer, but Velo Orange Camargue is another option. 2.4" clearance up front, 2.25" rear.

For disc, I don't think you need to look any further than the Fargo. Drop bar specific, loads of clearance, all the braze-ons you need, etc. Gryphon is also cool looking, but the pinch-bolt EBB and cost are the two deal-killers for me.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Trek 920 is a beautiful looking bike (to my eyes at least) and it has some nice features, like the through axles and the front rack. A lot of people seem to be dismissive of the alloy frame, but to me it's not such a big issue.

The strange bend in the top tube is a bit of a turn off, though, as you would struggle to run a decent frame bag and to me, the geometry is not as good (for long days in the saddle while touring) as the AWOL or the Fargo, as it seems you would be hunched over a bit more than on those other bikes. Maybe if the steerer is quite long, you could leave it uncut with a whole lot of spacers below the stem and use something like the Ritchey adjustable stem to bring the bars up?

Even with the issues I mention, it still looks pretty good to me and it's a definite contender for my next bike, along with the Fargo, Ogre and AWOL.

Another option might be the Genesis Longitude, although it would be difficult to run dirt drops on it.

Genesis Longitude 2015 Adventure Mountain Bike | Evans Cycles


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been debating this same issue for months, I was pretty darn sure I wanted the AWOL, most of my bike packing will be done on road with trail riding destinations in mind

So I started thinking about the trips where I will ride to someplace that has lots of singletrack, I can unload the bike, set up camp, scarf some food and head off on the bike to rip some fun trails

I never planned to run racks and panniers, I don't want a bunch of extra junk on the bike in tight singletrack, I tend to pack pretty minimal as well so I'd rather run big frame/seat bags

Limiting myself to a 2.0 tire and the longish chainstays of the AWOL for ripping trails didn't sound fun either

I'm pretty well into clyde territory as well so I was a little concerned about the AWOL potentially having too much frame flex when loaded up to 300+lbs with gear

Karate monkey is on it's way, I have a Fargo fork for it to add some storage on the fork legs


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

TitanofChaos said:


> I've been debating this same issue for months, I was pretty darn sure I wanted the AWOL, most of my bike packing will be done on road with trail riding destinations in mind
> 
> So I started thinking about the trips where I will ride to someplace that has lots of singletrack, I can unload the bike, set up camp, scarf some food and head off on the bike to rip some fun trails
> 
> ...


KM is a great bike, I have two and love them both, but, just wondering, have you considered a trailer?

After seeing The Escape I am loving the idea of the trailer/trail bike combo. I just have to decide on the ideal location for such a ride.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> KM is a great bike, I have two and love them both, but, just wondering, have you considered a trailer?
> 
> After seeing The Escape I am loving the idea of the trailer/trail bike combo. I just have to decide on the ideal location for such a ride.


With the amount of stuff they're carrying, I can't see any advantage of the trailer over a frame pack and saddle bag. Plus, where are you going to stash the trailer when on a single track? I don't know if you've ridden with a trailer, but it's not pleasant.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

phsycle said:


> Plus, where are you going to stash the trailer when on a single track? I don't know if you've ridden with a trailer, but it's not pleasant.


I just ride with mine  This is my current setup (sorry no single track photos)










and my previous trailer setup ...










Andrew


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> KM is a great bike, I have two and love them both, but, just wondering, have you considered a trailer?
> 
> After seeing The Escape I am loving the idea of the trailer/trail bike combo. I just have to decide on the ideal location for such a ride.


I actually do have a bob trailer that I use for trail work days, I'll only use the trailer if I need to haul a lot more stuff

IE the wife comes along and I don't want to build another tour bike and buy all the bags again, then again if she gets into it and rides more miles I'd be fine with the extra investment


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's how it's shaking out....AWOL frame and fork, 3x9 speed, Genevalle shifters/levers, TRP Spyre mechanical disc brakes, Spinergy Xcylone wheels (for now), Cowbell bars. I'm leaning toward front rack with small panniers with some additional bikepacking bags, to be determined. I have the panniers but that's phase 2. Photos will follow when available. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you seen the forthcoming AWOL Yonder? I think it's like the AWOL X Poler, in that it's a collaboration with another company, Yonder journal in this case.

The frame's brass plated, so it will gather an attractive patina as it ages. You would even be able to use brass polish to polish in your own designs as the frame picked up a layer of tarnish over time, or shine the whole frame up like new.

eriknohlin


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's the final product, minus a front rack and any other trinkets I decide to add. Rides nicely, no quirky, OCD, or nuerotic tendencies. I have not ridden it loaded yet, so that will tell the true story.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

LMAO, that is definintely not the final product!! I can't delete the photo nor can I get the real picture to load. Sorry, enjoy laughing at me!!


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Humpty dumpty had a great fall. Bad omen...


----------

